# metal gear solid 4 trailer



## kaneda (Oct 4, 2005)

Its a bit long, but it looks quite immense!

http://www.konami.jp/gs/kojima_pro/movie/tgs2005_mgs4.asx

Wish they showed some ingame footage though instead of the cutscenes. Its not really possible to tell whether the game will be as impressive as the cutscenes. But still looks good!


----------



## bendoran (Oct 4, 2005)

well they implied that this is ingame, due to the fact that all metal gear games use cutscene footage made from the ingame engine. plus it was rendered real time on ps3 hardware.

looks awesome, recently finished snake eater and it was bloody class


----------

